# Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen



## bbfishing (29. Januar 2016)

Moin
ist schon ein bischen her aber trotzdem sicher noch aktuell. 

http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/edelfisch-sorgt-fuer-verstimmung-id12305966.html

Ich frag mich gerade was wohl die zuständigen vom LsfV SH dazu meinen, aber die haben das bestimmt noch nicht mitbekommen. 
Konsequenz wäre das die Salmoniden in der Treene nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen, wer macht sich dann noch die Mühe mit der Aufzucht? Für nichts? Der nabu bestimmt nicht.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



bbfishing schrieb:


> http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/edelfisch-sorgt-fuer-verstimmung-id12305966.html
> 
> Ich frag mich gerade was wohl die zuständigen vom LsfV SH dazu meinen, aber die haben das bestimmt noch nicht mitbekommen.


 
 Dann stell den Link doch mal im 'Nachbarforum' ein und warte, was passiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Wären nicht so viele nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern nur aus Not (Angelerlaubnis) in Vereinen, die diesen LSFV-SH stützen, würde ich sagen:
Nicht besser verdient, je mehr Angelverbote desto besser, lernen durch Schmerzen..

So muss man dann trotzdem hoffen, dass diese honigmangelernährten Dilettanten im LSFV-SH doch was mitkriegen und das irgendwie verhindern...

Wenn ich da aber an den Einsatz dieser Trümmertruppe bei diversen anderen Dingen denke (wo dann als Erfolg gefeiert wird, wenn man von Kilometern Ufer noch 200 m beangeln darf, Großer Binnensee Behrensdorf), seh ich da aber auch eher schwarz..

Da haben sies auch zu spät mitgekriegt und ihr Einspruch ist meines Wissens in den Dokumenten nirgends zu finden.....

Klassisches Verbandsversagen halt..........


*Mehr Infos:*
Hier der noch Link zur Eingabe des NABU, damit sich jeder selber ein Bild machen kann, wie irre die sind (auch das Angeln auf Wels und Döbel als gefährdete Arten soll übrigens neben dem Angeln auf Salmoniden verboten werden, ebenso Karpfenbesatz..)
https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/...men/2015/bifo-stellungnahme-nabu-20151124.pdf

Und die Stellungnahme von Jürgen Töllner, Vorsitzender Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland, der inhaltlich fast das gleiche schreibt wie ich:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/edelfisch-sorgt-fuer-verstimmung-id12305966.html

Und wer, wie NABU-Präsi Tschimpke, Angler und das Angeln diffamiert, soll sich nicht wundern, wenn man seine anglerfeindliche Organisation auch als das bezeichnet, was sie ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170


----------



## Flymen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Auch wenn ich die Verbandsarbeit im Norden nicht kenne, empfinde ich das ähnlich. Die Untätigkeit der Verbandsobrigkeit führt dazu, dass sich andere bestimmter Problemstellungen annehmen. Darüber hinaus sind viele Schutzforderungen/-maßnahmen der Anglerschaft für mein Empfinden zu einseitig. Es reicht aus meiner Sicht nicht, den Rückgang von Fischarten z.B. durch das Auftreten von Kormoranen mit dessen Bekämpfung zu kompensieren. Wir angeln an sehr  komplexen Ökosystemen, an denen viele Faktoren Einfluss haben. Ich denke dazu gehört wesentlich mehr, wie z.B. die Renaturierung unserer Gewässer. Auch wenn sich die Wasserqualität in vielen Gewässern in den letzten Jahrzehnten verbessert hat, sind wir noch weit vom ehemaligen Zustand entfernt. Ein Zustand, der jede Menge natürlichen Schutz für viele Tierarten bietet. Mir war das auch nicht so bewusst, bis ich mal intensiv die Gewässervorstellungen in unserer Verbandszeitung gelesen habe, die dann sehr ernüchternd wirkten.

Da stehen wir aber vor Aufgaben, die die Anglerschaft nicht alleine lösen kann. Dazu wäre eine Zusammenarbeit mit allen Interessenvertretern notwendig.

Das Verbot birgt aber auch eine Chance. Ist nämlich eine Tierart per Gesetz geschützt, fällt sie ins Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und bekommt somit höhere Wertigkeit. An Orten wo sie vorkommt gelten dann auch neue Regeln. Wenn dort z.B. Wasserkraftwerke existierten, die zu einer Beeinträchtigung führen, kann es eine neue Bewertung dafür geben. Ebenso wird die Hürde für den Ausbau der Flüsse extrem schwierig! Auch die Landwirtschaft mit ihrer herkömmlichen Nutzung und damit verbundenen Gewässereinträgen würde dann eingeschränkt werden, wenn die Tiere und deren Habitate beeinträchtigt werden. Der Stellenwert steigt einfach immens.

Zum Schluss, die Haupteinnahmequelle der Elbfischer bei Magdeburg waren mal Lachs, Maifisch und Stör und nicht Zander und Wels .


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Das ist halt das Problem, wenn überalterte Amateure (Ehrenamt, Verbände Nutzer) mit ihren jährlichen Sitzungen bei Schnitzel und Köm gegen Profis und professionelle Strukturen der spendensammelnden Schützermafia und der Behörden stehen....

Wie das ausgeht, kann sich jeder vorstellen..

Dass dazu auch vom Bundesverband nix in die Richtung unternommen wird und keine klare Stellung bezogen gegen immer weitere Einschränkungen (ist ja kein Kormoran, Wasserkraft oder Casting), machts natürlich Schützermafia und Behörden noch leichter..

Obwohl klar ein Ende der Appeasement-Politik der Angelverbände angesagt wäre und auch klare Kante und notfalls Klagen dringend notwendig..

Durch abnicken und einknicken vor Schützermafia und Behörden wurde jedenfalls noch kein Verbot für Angler verhindert und noch nie ne Verbesserung erreicht...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem, wenn überalterte Amateure (Ehrenamt, Verbände Nutzer) mit ihren jährlichen Sitzungen bei Schnitzel und Köm gegen Profis und professionelle Strukturen der spendensammelnden Schützermafia und der Behörden stehen....
> 
> ...
> 
> Obwohl klar ein Ende der Appeasement-Politik der Angelverbände angesagt wäre und auch klare Kante und notfalls Klagen dringend notwendig..



Ja, du hast Recht, dass die Verbände hier eine Scheixxarbeit machen. Aber selbst mit guten Verbänden wären die Aussichten auf Erfolg schlecht. Große Teile der "Schützermafia" sitzen meiner Erfahrung nach mittlerweile in einflussreichen Positionen in Brüssel und Angler wie auch Jägern sind deren erklärtes Feindbild.

 Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Verbände hier Stellung beziehen müssten. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Fällt Euch auf wie wenig Angler aus der Region reagieren?

 Ich denke Sie sehen das weniger als Bedrohung, sondern eher als Zeichen wie weltfremd einige Naturschützer ticken.
 Weltfremden ungefährlichen Spinnern antwortet man eher nicht.

 "_Die Naturschützer verlangen, dass die lachsartigen Fische komplett unter Schutz gestellt werden. Damit dürften sie auch von den Sportfischern nicht mehr beangelt werden. Das stößt auf Unverständnis."_

 Das wird vor Ort wohl ähnlich ernst genommen, als wenn Jemand die Abschaffung des Fischfanges an sich fordert.

 Nun, dort dürfen sie ja auf Lachs und Meerforelle fischen.
 Was vom Naturschutz eingebracht wurde, würde also eher ähnliche Regelung bringen wie sie z.B in NRW gelten.

 Kaum vorstellbar, das das dort im Norden so umgesetzt wird.
 Ich denke die wundern sie eher über diesen "doofen" Wunsch der Naturschützer als das sie Ihn als bedrohlich sehen.

 Vielleicht mag ja Dorschgreifer, mal etwas zu schreiben wie es wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Konsequenz wäre das die Salmoniden in der Treene nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen, wer macht sich dann noch die Mühe mit der Aufzucht? Für nichts? Der nabu bestimmt nicht.



Kern des Problems in 2 Zeilen auf den Punkt gebracht. Keine Angelmöglichkeit, keine Mefo Aufzucht. Oder glaubt hier irgendjemand, das sich die Spendenmafia selber die Finger schmutzig macht?



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kaum vorstellbar, das das dort im Norden so umgesetzt wird.
> Ich denke die wundern sie eher über diesen "doofen" Wunsch der Naturschützer als das sie Ihn als bedrohlich sehen.



"Kaum Vorstellbar" ist aber nicht "Nicht möglich". 

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist ebenfalls sehr einfach. Es gibt ein paar Leute/Organisationen die, in erster Linie Geld, aber auch "Ärger" wollen. Wenn unsere "Interessenvertreter" nun nie reagieren, ist das ein sehr einseitiger Kampf. Mit einem ebenfalls "kaum vorstellbaren" Ergebnis.

Man müsste viel härter gegen solche Leute vorgehen. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Juristische Wege (und nicht nur die eigene Klientel juristisch einschüchtern).

Egal wie blöd diese sog. "Naturschutzverbände" auch sind. Auch die haben kapiert, das wir Angler ein dankbares Opfer sind. Keine Einigkeit, keine Interessenvertreter und keine Solidarität untereinander (was gehen mich schon Fische in der Trave an...?).


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



> Die Naturschützer sehen das etwas anders. Sie fordern, dass sich die Angler auch um die Arten kümmern, die für sie als Beute nicht in Frage kommen, und nicht nur um die sportlich interessanten und wohlschmeckenden Fische.





> Mit viel Aufwand sorgen die Friedrichstädter Angler dafür, dass der seltene Nordseeschnäpel wieder in die Treene zurückkehrt.



Aha, seit wann ist der ganzjährig geschützte Nordseeschnäpel sportlich interessant oder kommt überhaupt als Beute in Frage?
Weitere Beispiele: Schlammpeitzger, Neunaugen, Groppe, Bitterling....
Dass der Angler nicht nur das schützt, was er am Ende wieder fressen kann, ist bei der NABU noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dass der Angler nicht nur das schützt, was er am Ende wieder fressen kann, ist bei der NABU noch nicht angekommen.


Wie auch, bei den schlechten Anglerverbänden (insbesondere was Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit angeht..)...


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> "Kaum Vorstellbar" ist aber nicht "Nicht möglich".
> 
> Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist ebenfalls sehr einfach. Es gibt ein paar Leute/Organisationen die, in erster Linie Geld, aber auch "Ärger" wollen.


 
 Das geht nun ganz weit vom Thema.
 Wir leben halt in einer Zeit, wo viele "seltsame" vielleicht auch Gute Gedanken predigen...
 Das Extrem ist halt der Versuch und das Fleischessen zu verbieten.
http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...en-gegen-fleischkonsum/vi-BBoUb97?ocid=AARDHP

 Die Presse ist voll von solchen Unsinn.
 Und ähnliche Spinner gibt es massenhaft.
 Da kommt es dann schon mal zu einem Schnellschuss eines Naturschützers, zu Themen von den Er keine Ahnung hat.

 Fakt ist das die Wiederansiedlung dort recht gut funktioniert, es wäre schlicht Dummheit das zu gefährden.

 Wenn es anders ist, hat er den Grundgedanken des Naturschutzes zum Schutz der Menschen nie verstanden.
Dann aber sollte er vielleicht eher für die Abschaffung von Menschen in Deutschland sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es anders ist, hat er den Grundgedanken des Naturschutzes zum Schutz der Menschen nie verstanden.
> Dann aber sollte er vielleicht eher für die Abschaffung von Menschen in Deutschland sein.


Der anglerfeindiche NABU (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) und die weitere spendensammelnde Schützermafia pissen halt am liebsten die an, die nicht nur aktiv was tun, sondern das dann auch noch nutzen wollen (nur was man nutzt, hat auch nen "Wert", so dass man sich drum kümmert). 

Die wollen halt Menschen in Ghettos - Und die "Natur" ausserhalb der Städte für sich und ihre Vogelfreunde am liebsten alleine.

Wer sich da als Verband nicht tatkräftig wehrt, hat schon verloren...


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Sorry Thomas Einseitige gibt es auch reichlich unter den Anglern.
 Die donnern dann immer gleich los, weil sie eh gar nicht mit Naturschutz am Hut haben.
 Es gibt da sicher genügend Beispiele.

 Sollte man nun Verständnis haben wenn Naturschützer dann Angeln pauschal ablehnen....Nein.

 Sollte man nun Umgekehrt alle Naturschützer in einen Topf werfen?
 Nein, auch da gibt es Einseitige.



 Das ist S.H, das liegt in Norddeutschland, da ist der Graben noch nicht ganz so tief aufgerissen wie bei Euch in Süddeutschland.
 Lasst es bitte dabei, Norddeutschland braucht diese Grabenkämpfe nicht.
 Da stehen die Angler ehr zum Naturschutz als zum P&T Angeln.
 Da muss der Süden vielleicht erst mal hinkommen,  dann wer der Huchen wohl zahlreich und die R.F selten.

 Ergo haben sie in der Regel, auch viel weniger Probleme mit Naturschützern.
 Die lehnen sich nicht pauschal ab, da herrschen eher Misstrauen und Unterschiedliche Betrachtungen bei Einzelfällen.
 Ich meine ich hatte in 30 J als G.W weniger Probleme mit Naturschutzverbänden als mit Behördlichen Naturschutz und vor allem mit dem Tierschutz.


 Wobei Angeln pauschal ablehnen, tun ja auch eher viele Tierschützer.
 Was aber mit Naturerhalt so gar nichts zu tun hat.
 Das ist halt nur Tierschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



> Das ist S.H, das liegt in Norddeutschland, da ist der Graben noch nicht ganz so tief aufgerissen wie bei Euch in Süddeutschland.
> Lasst es bitte dabei, Norddeutschland braucht diese Grabenkämpfe nicht.


Träumer....

Siehe Binnensee Angelverbot bis auf 200m, Nachtangelverbot in Weser-Altarmen etc. oder die pauschale Aussage vom Tschimpke als Bundespräsi vom NABU (auch da gings um die  Weser (Baggerseen an der Weser), Gewässer den Anglern wegkaufen, weil die ökologisch schädlich wären) .

Nur weils die Honigmangelernährten im Norden nicht alle das schon mitgekriegt haben,  werden die aber trotzdem auch von der spendensammelnden Schützermafia gejagt..


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da stehen die Angler ehr zum Naturschutz als zum P&T Angeln.



Typische Argumentation, besser kann man die Uneinigkeit der Anglerschaf in einem Satz nicht ausdrücken.

Immer schön auf die "anderen" Angelarten. Man ist ja selber Besserangler...

Wenn ich da so an die Diskussionen zurückdenke...Brandungsangler ( die haufenweise Untermaßige verangeln) und Zanderangler (die haufenweise Blei und Gummi in Steinpackungen versenken) gegen die bösen Karpfenangler, welche jedes Gewässer ab der ersten Tüte Boilies zum sofortigen umkippen bringen. Aber hauptsache sich moralische überlegen fühlen. Irgenwann triffts einen selbst, dann kommen wieder 1. Gejammer und zweitens Sprüche ala: "das konnte niemand vorhersehen".


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer....


:q

 Das ist gut möglich.., aber ohne Träume nur zu mauern, bringt auch keine Verbesserung.

 Dann sind die einen halt nur Angler und die Anderen die Naturschützer.
 Da drehe ich den Spieß von Allrounder27 dann um, Angeln schließt eben viele Dinge mit ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Angeln schliesst gar nix mit ein, Du meinst Bewirtschaftung...

Und man muss nicht mauern gegen die spendensammelnde Naturschutzmafia, man sollte statt dessen besser AKTIV gegen die kämpfen, sie stellen und ihre verlogene Heuchelei aufzeigen, wo es nur geht.

Und auch der Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft aufzeigen, dass diese spendensammelnde Naturschutzmafia eigentlich Menschenfeinde sind, welche Menschen in Ghettos sperren wollen, damit sie selber mit ihren paar Verbündeten die "Natur" ausserhalb der Städte dann für sich haben..


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ....damit sie selber mit ihren paar Verbündeten die "Natur" ausserhalb der Städte dann für sich haben..



Bitte die noch nicht strafmündigen Kiddies nicht vergessen.
Die profitieren von diesem Trend.

Der Flussabschnitt bei uns ist komplett Laichschongebiet für Meer- und Bachforelle.
Wäre das ein Vereinsgewässer mit aktiver Blockwartkontrolle, hätten die Lütten hier nie Angeln gelernt.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln schliesst gar nix mit ein, Du meinst Bewirtschaftung...
> 
> Und man muss nicht mauern gegen die spendensammelnde Naturschutzmafia, man sollte statt dessen besser AKTIV gegen die kämpfen, sie stellen und ihre verlogene Heuchelei aufzeigen, wo es nur geht.


 
 Ok Du meinst das reine Fische fangen.

 Na dann sei beruhigt, denn hier ging es nicht um ein Angelverbot.
 Es ging  um einen dummen Vorschlag zur Hege in S.H.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Bitte die noch nicht strafmündigen Kiddies nicht vergessen.
> Die profitieren von diesem Trend.
> 
> Der Flussabschnitt bei uns ist komplett Laichschongebiet für Meer- und Bachforelle.
> Wäre das ein Vereinsgewässer mit aktiver Blockwartkontrolle, hätten die Lütten hier nie Angeln gelernt.


 
 :q
 Netter Hinweis wie gut da dann der Fischereischutz greift.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Flymen schrieb:


> ....Auch wenn sich die Wasserqualität in vielen Gewässern in den letzten Jahrzehnten verbessert hat, sind wir noch weit vom ehemaligen Zustand entfernt.


 
 An welchem Gewässer konkret hat sich die Wasserqualität in den letzten Jahren denn verbessert, was man eben auch damit in Verbindung bringen könnte, dass irgendwas besser funktioniert? 

 Zitat aus dem Eingangsbeitragslink:


> .... die natürliche Reproduktion der stark gefährdeten Fischart in der Treene nicht mehr funktioniert. Vor allem das starke Verschlammen der Laichgründe, das zu einem Absterben der Eier führt, ist ein wesentlicher Grund dafür, dass sich die Fische kaum noch auf natürlichem Wege im Flusssystem fortpflanzen. .....
> 
> .... sind auch Lachse sowie Meer- und Bachforellen betroffen.


 
 Deutet das etwa auf eine verbesserte Wasserqualität hin? Nur weil man die Gewässer nicht auf alle möglicherweise enthaltenen Schadstoffe untersucht und der ein oder andere Schadstoff tatsächlich rückläufig ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie "sauberer" geworden sind. Dass heute verbotene Schadstoffe, die vor über 30 Jahren, vorwiegend aus der Landwirtschaft in die Umwelt gelang sind, irgendwann eine rückläufige Tendenz aufweisen, sollte jedem klar sein. 

 Warum wird aber nicht auf solche Schadstoffe hin untersucht, die erst in den letzten Jahren vermehrt auf die Felder gelangen. Was ist mit Glyphosat, das soll ja bei über 60 % der Deutschen schon in deutlicher Konzentration im Urin nachweisbar sein? Und das gelangt dann nicht nur direkt von den Feldern übers Grundwasser in die Gewässer, sondern auch über die Pinkelei worüber wohin? 

 Richtig, über die Kanalisation ebenfalls ins Gewässer und sorgt dort dafür, dass empfindliches Phytoplankton (Grünalgen) abstirbt, was dann wiederum zur starken Schlammbildung am Grund beiträgt und empfindliche Eier einiger Arten zum Absterben bringen kann. 

 Und dabei ist das Wasser doch so schön klar |bigeyes  

 Es gab im vergangenen Jahr eigentlich ausreichend Möglichkeiten, auf den bereits rollenden Anti-Glyphosat-Express aufzuspringen und den schlechten Allgemeinzustand der Gewässer mit in den Fokus zu rücken. 

 Aber weder die Anglerverbände, noch NABU und BUND haben es geschafft, ihre politische Verbandelung abzustreifen. 

 Und auf irgendwen muss man ja losgehen, will man vom eigenen Totalversagen ablenken. Die in Belanglosigkeiten hoffnungslos verwickelte Anglerschaft bietet da immer willkommene Angriffsflächen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Ich bin zwar dafür, mit dem Naturschutz zu kooperieren - aber das ist keine Einbahnstraße.

Nach den ganzen menschen- und anglerfeindlichen Aktionen der letzten Jahre speziell durch NABU, aber auch durch BUND, etc., würde ich von der spendensammelnden Schützermafia zuerst mal ein klares Bekenntnis pro Angeln und Angler als sinnvoller Nutzung auch im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (§1, Schutz auch gerade des Erholungswertes der Natur (nichts gibt da ein besseres Bild als der Angler))..

Und wer wie Tschimpke vom NABU grundsätzlich Angler verdammt und als ökologisches Risiko darstellt, der wird dann sicher damit leben können, dass ich die Schützer auch pauschal so bezeichne, wie sie es sich inzwischen durch harte Arbeit verdient haben:
Spendensammelnde  Schützermafia!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da stehen die Angler ehr zum Naturschutz als zum P&T Angeln.
> Da muss der Süden vielleicht erst mal hinkommen, dann wer der Huchen wohl zahlreich und die R.F selten.



Wenn ich so was lese, geht mir immer der Hut hoch.

 Ich werde jetzt mal polemisch: Würdet ihr "da oben" wirtschaftlich so erfolgreich sein wie wir "hier unten", und zusätzlich einige weniger Gewässer haben, wie das bei uns "hier unten" der Fall ist, würdet ihr "da oben" entweder auch teilweise P&T machen, oder Angeln für die Elite propagieren.

 Mein Verein besetzt hier übrigens schon seit einiger Zeit keine R.F. mehr, aber das ist den B.F., die nach 3 Wochen wieder rausgefangen sind, auch egal.

 Angeln hat mit Naturschutz soviel zu tun wie Bordell mit Liebe, oder Jagd mit Naturschutz. Alles Quatsch. Naturschutz betreibe ich, wenn ich jeden März Frösche über die Straße trage, aber nicht beim Angeln.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spendensammelnde Schützermafia!



 Hallo Thomas,

 die schützen ja tatsächlich garnix und unternehmen auch nix gegen Missstände. Das genau bietet aber eine riesige Chance, dort kräftig mitzumischen. 

 Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, bei den vorhandenen Strukturen, die sich seit Jahrzehnten total festgefahren haben, noch irgendwelche Energien reinzustecken.

 Lieber was Neues aufbauen. "Water-Monitoring e.V." oder so ähnlich, spendenbasiert, politisch unabhängig, mit Wasseruntersuchungen auf aktuelle Schadstoffe, darauf basierende Sanierungsmaßnahmen fürs Gewässer, sowie Verzehrempfehlungen und z.B. auch Empfehlungen zum Badebetrieb. Und bei genügend Spendenaufkommen, wenn da unten bei den besser Betuchten die Isar als bedenklich eingestuft ist, sodass sie nichtmal mehr ihre Hunde da rein lassen, dann kann man dann auch mal versuchen, den ein oder anderen Verursacher auf Schadenersatz zu verklagen und so eine auch für die Fische insgesamt verbesserte Situation zu schaffen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angeln hat mit Naturschutz soviel zu tun wie Bordell mit Liebe, oder Jagd mit Naturschutz. Alles Quatsch. Naturschutz betreibe ich, wenn ich jeden März Frösche über die Straße trage, aber nicht beim Angeln.


 
 Du hast den Unterschied in der Betrachtung, deutlich besser beschrieben als ich.#6

 Ich dachte, das wäre nur ein Vorurteil, der Gegenseite.
#c


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen menschen- und anglerfeindlichen Aktionen der letzten Jahre speziell durch NABU, aber auch durch BUND, etc., würde ich von der spendensammelnden Schützermafia zuerst mal ein klares Bekenntnis pro Angeln und Angler als sinnvoller Nutzung auch im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (§1, Schutz auch gerade des Erholungswertes der Natur (nichts gibt da ein besseres Bild als der Angler))..
> 
> Und wer wie Tschimpke vom NABU grundsätzlich Angler verdammt und als ökologisches Risiko darstellt, der wird dann sicher damit leben können, dass ich die Schützer auch pauschal so bezeichne, wie sie es sich inzwischen durch harte Arbeit verdient haben:
> Spendensammelnde Schützermafia!


 
 :m passt.
 Das gefährliche daran, Sie sitzen als Naturschützer in allen Möglichen Naturschutz-Ausschüssen, wehe wenn Angler dort keinen Zugang haben.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Kurz und knapp die größten Feinde der Natur benannt. Und weil die Kröten aufm Konto sind, trägt man notfalls auch Frösche über die Straße. Toll :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> die schützen ja tatsächlich garnix und unternehmen auch nix gegen Missstände.


Deswegen nenn ich die auch nicht Naturschützer, sondern Schützermafia...


----------



## Flymen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> An welchem Gewässer konkret hat sich die Wasserqualität in den letzten Jahren denn verbessert, was man eben auch damit in Verbindung bringen könnte, dass irgendwas besser funktioniert?


 
 ...in den letzten Jahrzehnten, nicht in den letzten Jahren...und damit spürbar an den Gewässern vor meiner Haustür, Elbe, Saale inkl. Altarmen und bei Hochwasser überfluteten Seen im Bereich der Flüsse.
 Ansonsten habe ich ja ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zustand aus meiner Sicht nicht befriedigend ist. |rolleyes


----------



## Flymen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...nur was man nutzt, hat auch nen "Wert", so dass man sich drum kümmert...



Sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ein Bekannter von mir, seit Jahrzehnten leidenschaftlicher Angler, setzt sich auch für den Tierschutz außerhalb der Gewässer ein. Er hängt Nistkästen für Eulen auf, um Alternativen für den drastischen Rückgang der Brutplätze zu schaffen und stellt und betreut Krötenzäune während der Wanderzeit. Alles ohne einer Organisation anzugehören und finanziert aus der eigenen Tasche...und auch nicht weil er Froschschenkel und Grilleule mag .

 Und eins steht auch fest, wir können hier auf die einen oder die anderen schimpfen bis in die Ewigkeit. Solange sich bei der Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft nichts ändert,  sowohl personell als auch inhaltlich, bleibt alles wie es ist bzw. wird noch dramatischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Flymen schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir, seit Jahrzehnten leidenschaftlicher Angler, setzt sich auch für den Tierschutz außerhalb der Gewässer ein. Er hängt Nistkästen für Eulen auf, um Alternativen für den drastischen Rückgang der Brutplätze zu schaffen und stellt und betreut Krötenzäune während der Wanderzeit.


Lobenswert und die Ausnahme und zudem hat das nichts mit Tierschutz (Schutz des individuellen Tieres vor Leid und Schmerz), sondern mit Arten- und/oder Biotopschutz zu tun.

Und ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass die organisierte Schützerei von einer einstmals guten und notwendigen Idee zu einer spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und Schützermafia verkommen ist.

Und, auch dran denken:
Wer einfach so Eulen hilft, hilft damit vielleicht bei der Ausrottung vom Feldhamster oder anderen bedrohten Nagern...............
Wer einfach Kröten hilft, hilft auch bei der Ausrottung von Libellen und anderen wertvollen Insekten....


----------



## Flymen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, auch dran denken:
> Wer einfach so Eulen hilft, hilft damit vielleicht bei der Ausrottung vom Feldhamster oder anderen bedrohten Nagern...............
> Wer einfach Kröten hilft, hilft auch bei der Ausrottung von Libellen und anderen wertvollen Insekten....



 Auwei, zu was tragen den dann Wiederansiedlungsprojekte und Fischbesatz bei ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Dass Schwarzmeer-Grundeln weg gefressen werden ;-))

Spass beiseite:
Das Schützen einzelner Arten, sehe ich immer problematisch.

Die Verbesserung von Biotopen eher positiv.

Fakt ist aber (und Thema hier):
Die Dre...-Schützerindustrie/mafia unter Führung des NABU will Angler, die Gewässer hergerichtet und Wandersalmoniden unter großem Einsatz wieder eine Chance geben, von der Nutzung aussperren.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass das Schützerpa.. dann selber Gewässerpflege und Stützung der Bestände arbeitstechnisch oder finanziell stemmen will..

Das sollen die Angler schön weiter machen, zum Dank am besten gleich noch Betretungsverbote am Gewässer, wie es die Menschenfeinde der Schützermafia ja so gerne haben:
Menschen in Stadtghettos, damit die spendensammelnde Schüterindustrie/mafia am besten nur kostenpflichtige, vom Schützerpa.. geführte Spaziergänge ausserhalb der Städte erlaubt...............


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, auch dran denken:
> Wer einfach so Eulen hilft, hilft damit vielleicht bei der Ausrottung vom Feldhamster oder anderen bedrohten Nagern...............
> Wer einfach Kröten hilft, hilft auch bei der Ausrottung von Libellen und anderen wertvollen Insekten....


Guten Morgen.

Sehr gut erkannt.  so ist das nunmal in einem intakten Ökosystem, in einer ausgeglichenen Nahrungskette. Der eine frisst den anderen. NORMAL. Weder Feldhamster (übrigens nicht wegen der Eulen im Prinzip ausgestorben bei uns, sondern “Dank“ des Menschen), noch Insekten stehen am Ende der Nahrungspyramide in unseren Breiten. 
Und weil das so ist, wird natürlich auch die Kröte & die Eule von einem anderen verspeist, denn auch diese gehören nicht zu den Endgliedern. So soll es NATÜRLICH auch sein.

Gruss


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Es geht doch nichts über eine gewählte Ausdrucksweise als Grundlage einer sachlichen Diskussion.

Thomas, Deine verbalen Auftritte erinnern mich zunehmend an einen amerikanischen Präsidentschaftsanwärter aus den Reihen der Republikaner. 
Für den läuft es momentan nicht so gut...



Davon mal ab:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/panoram...warnung-essen-sie-keinen-fisch/12855234.html#


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Findling schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über eine gewählte Ausdrucksweise als Grundlage einer sachlichen Diskussion.


Ich hab noch die Ausdrucksweise gewählt, die von freier Meinungsäußerung gedeckt ist - meine wirkliche Meinung über NABU, BUND und Konsorten kann ich nicht juristisch einwandfrei veröffentlichen..

Und ob Dir der Ton passt oder nicht, ändert nichts an den Fakten, dass das Menschenfeinde sind und professionelle Spendensammler - und keine Naturschützer im eigentlichen Sinne mehr..

Und dass der NABU-Präsi Tschimpke zudem ein ausgewiesener Anglerfeind ist und verhindern will, dass Angelvereine Gewässer bekommen, ist nun mal auch belegt.

NABU, BUND, PETA, DAFV - alle im Kern anglerfeindlich................


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Ich denke eher..die von Dir aufgezählten Institutionen stehen einfach für eine andere Sache ein. So wie Angler in erster Linie für ihr Hobby, ihre Ansichten, ihre Interessen diesbezüglich, Stellung vertreten.

Allerdings kontraproduktiv, dies in jeweiligen interessenbezogenen Foren zu debattieren.
Was genau soll die einseitige Darstellung eines Sachverhaltes bitte für Lösungen erzielen?

MENSCHENFEIND halte ich im übrigen für grenzwertig & alles andere als sachlich...
Und wer so „schießt“ & angemessene Umgangsformen verliert, darf sich letztlich nicht über Contra in gleichartiger Form wundern 

Gruss


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Flymen schrieb:


> ...in den letzten Jahrzehnten, nicht in den letzten Jahren...und damit spürbar an den Gewässern vor meiner Haustür, Elbe, Saale inkl. Altarmen und bei Hochwasser überfluteten Seen im Bereich der Flüsse.
> Ansonsten habe ich ja ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zustand aus meiner Sicht nicht befriedigend ist. |rolleyes



Und wie kannst du dann behaupten, dass die Gewässer sauberer = lebensfreundlicher geworden sind?

Hier mal eine Aufstellung, was so in 2012 alles in die Umwelt gelangte:

http://www.bvl.bund.de/SharedDocs/D...ld_par_19_2012.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Und hier, auf welche Schadstoffe beispielsweise in der Elbe in 2014 untersucht wurde. Seite 14 und 15 im Dokument.

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Fischer_u_Angler/2015_4_FuA.pdf

Ich finde da irgendwie keine Untersuchungsergebnisse zu Glyphosat (Herbizide) und z.b. auch Neonicotinoiden (Insektizide), das sind die mit Abstand am häufigsten eingesetzten Mittel in Deutschland.

Und es ist auch an keinem Gewässer irgendetwas sichtbar besser geworden, ganz im Gegenteil, die Katastrophen, vornehmlich im Sommer nehmen zu, wenn mal ein starker Schauer überm landwirtschaftlichen Feld nebenan niedergegangen ist... 

Es gibt keine Insekten mehr, was man an den Frontscheiben der Autos deutlich sehen kann und des Imkers Bienen kriechen aufm Zahnfleisch. DDT und Lindan scheinen damals sowas wie homöopathische Mittel gewesen zu sein.

Naja, viel schlimmer, als nix zu fangen, kanns ohnehin nicht mehr werden. Ob dann dazu noch Angelverbote erlassen werden, spielt kaum noch eine Rolle. Dann setz ich mich halt an meinen Goldfischteich zum entspannen 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Neben Insektiziden und Überdüngung spielt vor Allem das alleinige Dasein der Ackerfläche eine maßgebliche Rolle an der geringen Naturverlaichung von Schnäpeln un co.
Bei starkem Regen wird übermäßig Erde und Sand in das Gewässer gespült und setzt dadurch das Kieslückensystem zu.
Für Kieslaicher ist das der Super-GAU, da die Brut im Laichbett erstickt.
Zusammen mit Querverbauungen, die das grobe Sediment zurückhalten, fehlt da schnell jede Laichmöglichkeit.


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Neben Insektiziden und Überdüngung spielt vor Allem das alleinige Dasein der Ackerfläche eine maßgebliche Rolle an der geringen Naturverlaichung von Schnäpeln un co.
> Bei starkem Regen wird übermäßig Erde und Sand in das Gewässer gespült und setzt dadurch das Kieslückensystem zu.
> Für Kieslaicher ist das der Super-GAU, da die Brut im Laichbett erstickt.



Irgendwie scheinen alle Grundlaicher, wie z.b. auch Zander große Probleme bei der natürlichen Reproduktion zu haben, während besipielsweise Barsche, die ihren Laich an Äste kleben, die ins Wasser ragen, durchaus noch im grünen Bereich sind.

Starke Regenfälle und landwirtschaftliche Flächen hat es aber auch schon immer gegeben, zumindest seit es den NABU gibt . Mein Heimatfluß, die Nidder war früher auch ein paarmal im Jahr gelb, wie der Mekong. Trotzdem gabs da immer riesige Populationen von z.B. Gründlingen, das hat sich alles massiv ins Gegenteil verkehrt und gerade die kleinen Fische sind nicht sonderlich interessant für Kormoran und Co.

Man müsste halt auch mal untersuchen, wie sich die Laichflüsse im Norden unterscheiden. Ist da überhaupt noch eine natürliche Reproduktion möglich, z.B. in der Wakenitz und deren Nebenflüssen? Die liegt ja in recht idyllischer Umgebung.

Um dann eben Vergleiche ziehen zu können zu Bächen, wo das nicht der Fall ist.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen alle Grundlaicher, wie z.b. auch Zander große Probleme bei der natürlichen Reproduktion zu haben, während besipielsweise Barsche, die ihren Laich an Äste kleben, die ins Wasser ragen, durchaus noch im grünen Bereich sind.
> 
> Starke Regenfälle und landwirtschaftliche Flächen hat es aber auch schon immer gegeben, zumindest seit es den NABU gibt . Mein Heimatfluß, die Nidder war früher auch ein paarmal im Jahr gelb, wie der Mekong. Trotzdem gabs da immer riesige Populationen von z.B. Gründlingen, das hat sich alles massiv ins Gegenteil verkehrt und gerade die kleinen Fische sind nicht sonderlich interessant für Kormoran und Co.
> 
> ...



Beim Zander könnte die Grundel als Laich und Bruträuber das Problem sein.
Dass Flüsse, wie die Nidder bei Hochwasser ordentlich Dreck führen ist nicht das Problem, sondern dass das grobe Material nicht umgelagert wird oder fehlt, weil es durch Staustufen zurückgehalten wird.
Aber warum es weniger Gründlinge gibt? Denen dürfte das nicht so viel ausmachen. ;+


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen alle Grundlaicher, wie z.b. auch Zander große Probleme bei der natürlichen Reproduktion zu haben, während besipielsweise Barsche, die ihren Laich an Äste kleben, die ins Wasser ragen, durchaus noch im grünen Bereich sind.
> 
> Wo hat der Zander da denn Probleme.|kopfkrat
> Die ausgebauten Wasserstraßen und Abwasserleiter (Flussunterläufe) sind voll von Ihnen.
> ...


 
 Sven das wurde oft untersucht, in Norddeutschland sind Kiesbänke selten und die auch meist nur bedingt als Laichplatz geeignet.
 Da ist oft zu viel Sand und Oker in den Lücken.

 Wobei die Wiederansiedlung der Schnäpel im Nordseeraum auch so, ein voller Erfolg ist.
 Da sind sie in S.H so erfolgreich gewesen, das nun auch Elbe, Rhein, Weser und weitere Flusssysteme von dortigen Elterntieren gezogene Jungfische bekommen.
 Auch bei der Ansiedlung von Meerforelle und Lachs läuft es schon lange recht erfolgreich, so erfolgreich das man es später als Lachs 2000 auch am Rhein versuchte.

 Der Vorschlag des Naturschutzes ist einfach lächerlich dumm, unnötig und birgt große Risiken.
 Das würde Sinn machen wenn man so naive ist nur die Entnahme durch Angler als Problem zu sehen.
 Wer es schafft weiter zu denken, wird unzählige weitere Probleme wahrnehmen.

 Aber wenigstens zeugt er von der Unwissenheit der Deppen die so etwas für sinnvoll halten.
 Solche Typen reden ohne zu denken. Kaum harmloser als die welche handeln ohne zu denken.
 Beide sind aber Totfeinde.


 Was die Schadstoffe betrifft, da bin ich voll bei Dier.
 Vor wenigen Jahren wurden ja schon einige verboten, die im Verdacht standen Bienen-gefährlich zu sein.
 Wetten die waren nicht so harmlos wie behauptet?
 Tja, auch DDT galt mal als harmlos....

 Die Mittelchen werden ungleich wirksamer und die eingesetzten Mengen steigen.
 Es ist halt ein riesiges Geschäft.:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Mal wieder zur Erinnerung, um was es eigentlich geht hier:


bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> ist schon ein bischen her aber trotzdem sicher noch aktuell.
> 
> http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/edelfisch-sorgt-fuer-verstimmung-id12305966.html
> ...



Dass die spendensammelnde Schützermafia vom NABU zum Dank für die Arbeit der Angler, speziell beim Nordseeschnäpel, aber auch bei Mefo, Lachs und Bachforelle, die es ohne die Angler in den nordfriesischen Auen und Flüssen gar nicht mehr geben würde, genau den Anglern nun das Angeln auf die Schnäpel etc. per se verbieten lassen will..

*Genau die Drecksäcke, DER NABU, der im Jahr 2010 den Kormoran, den größten Fressfeind der Salmoniden, speziell pelagischer Arten wie Schnäpel,  in Europa zum Vogel des Jahres gemacht hat, genau DIESER NABU will jetzt die Salmoniden vor Anglern schützen:
Den einzigen, die überhaupt was für diese Fische tun!*

*Verlogener und heuchlerischer, als die spendensammelnde Schützermafia vom NABU hier GEGEN Menschen (Angler) kämpft, geht es gar nicht mehr!!*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Den grössten Vogel,dürften die im eigenen Oberstübchen haben..

Schade und fatal nur,das immer noch zu wenige begreifen,das dererlei Vorschläge nix weiter als billigen und einäugigen Populismus darstellen.

Aber um die eigentliche Sache, geht es div."Schützern"ja eh nicht mehr.

Sehen selbst deren real denkend gestrickte Mitglieder mittlerweile kritisch.Verbote dieser Art,heilen nämlich nicht ,sie dämpfen nur die Krankheitssymptome ohne deren Auslöser anzugehen.

Egal..Hauptsache es klingelt in der Naivlingsfinanzierten Ablass Spendenkasse.


----------



## RF64 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal wieder zur Erinnerung, um was es eigentlich geht hier:
> 
> 
> Dass die spendensammelnde Schützermafia vom NABU zum Dank für die Arbeit der Angler, speziell beim Nordseeschnäpel, aber auch bei Mefo, Lachs und Bachforelle, die es ohne die Angler in den nordfriesischen Auen und Flüssen gar nicht mehr geben würde, genau den Anglern nun das Angeln auf die Schnäpel etc. per se verbieten lassen will..
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

na klar besetzen die Angler Bachforelle & Co...wir holen die ja auch raus und essen sie. Sind wir deswegen die "großen Naturschützer"? Glaub ich nicht. Wenn ich am Wasser bin, sehe ich auch, was "Angler" alles anrichten. 
Mit Deinen Äußerungen "spendensammelnde Schützermafia"(kommt ja fast in jedem Deiner Beiträge vor) sowie "Genau die Drecksäcke" erinnerst Du mich eher an radikale PETA-Anhänger wie an einen Admin, der sich seiner wortwahl bewusst sein sollte. 

RF64


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Ich find seine Äußerungen gut :q:q:q

Zum Wohle aller Angler#g


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



RF64 schrieb:


> ... na klar besetzen die Angler Bachforelle & Co...wir holen die ja auch raus und essen sie. Sind wir deswegen die "großen Naturschützer"?



 Ja sind wir, weil wir dem vielfältigen Leben unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche Beachtung schenken und an dessen Entwicklung erkennen, ob die Natur in Ordnung ist und damit auch unser eigener Lebensraum.

 Und bei PETA klappt das ja auch. Selbst völlig abstruse Sachen müssen nur laut genug und öffentlichkeitswirksam herausposaunt werden, schon klimperts auf dem Spendenkonto wie verrückt.

 Und da geht's hier ja nicht mal um was völlig Weltfremdes, ich kann den Thomas da auch verstehen.

 @Bernd: Bezüglich der Zander meinte ich eher stehende Gewässer, in denen die Vermehrung schonmal besser geklappt hat. Vor einigen Jahren musste man sich durch zig mittelmässige Fische durchangeln, bis man mal was Gescheites hatte, heute fängt man fast nur noch was Gescheites, aber nicht häufiger als früher, sodass man insgesamt nur noch ganz wenig Fischkontakt hat. Da fehlen ganze Generationen an Fisch, auch beim Hecht.

 Bezüglich der Mefos kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus, habe mich aber bei den Flüssen und Bächen im Norden schon das ein oder andere mal gefragt, wo die da Ablaichen bei dem meist sehr geringen Gefälle bzw. der niedrigen Fließgeschwindigkeit. Ich gehe daher mal davon aus, dass die Mefos früher viel weiter die Flüsse hinaufgewandert sind um Abzulaichen und das Besetzen der küstennahen Gewässer schon nur ein Notbehelf ist?

 Und die "Bienengefährlichkeit" ist ja ohnehin schon so eine Sache. Da gibt's ja Untergliederungen in verschiedene Klassen. In der Klasse B4 = nicht bienengefährlich müssen laut Definition 48 Stunden nach Behandlung noch 50 % der Bienen am Leben sein. Über den Zustand der Überlebenden wird keine Aussage getroffen , sie dürfen nur nicht völlig leblos sein. Da wären bienengefährliche Mittel vielleicht sogar besser, weil solche Bienen kein Unheil mehr in das Volk bringen können, sondern direkt auf dem Feld verenden. Ist aber ein anderer Themenbereich, aber weil ich eben auch ein paar Bienenvölker habe, sind da durchaus Parallelen erkennbar. Die Imker haben ja auch ihren Kormoran in Form der Varroamilbe. Letzterer versucht man immer noch, alle Probleme in die Schuhe zu schieben. Das gelingt aber in den letzten Jahren immer weniger .

 Das hier, was da rechts auf der Seite steht ist so das typische Erscheinungsbild der heutigen Zeit: 

http://www.strandbad-kober.de/

 Glyphosatbehandlung eines angrenzenden Feldes zur Reifspritzung des Getreides eine Woche vor der Ernte irgendwann Ende Juli/Anfang August, dann kommt ein Regenschauer, der den Mist ins Gewässer spült, die Grünalgen gehen kaputt und das Gleichgewicht im See kippt zugunsten der Blaualgen. Nur mal so, falls da jemand nicht in der Lage ist, Zusammenhänge herzustellen.

 Trotz dessen, auch beim Nabu dürfte der Frust überwiegen, nicht über eine teilweise Verbannung von glyphosathaltigen Mitteln zum Privatgebrauch aus Baumärkten im letzten Jahr hinausgekommen zu sein. Die Vertreter der Großindustrie sitzen halt an deutlich längeren Hebeln. Für ein komplettes Verbot des Mittels reichte es jedenfalls nicht und damit man nicht in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt, geht man halt zur Abwechslung mal wieder auf die Angler los. 

 Ziemlich armselig ist das.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Genau die Drecksäcke, DER NABU, der im Jahr 2010 den Kormoran, den größten Fressfeind der Salmoniden, speziell pelagischer Arten wie Schnäpel,  in Europa zum Vogel des Jahres gemacht hat, genau DIESER NABU will jetzt die Salmoniden vor Anglern schützen:
> Den einzigen, die überhaupt was für diese Fische tun!*
> 
> *Verlogener und heuchlerischer, als die spendensammelnde Schützermafia vom NABU hier GEGEN Menschen (Angler) kämpft, geht es gar nicht mehr!!*


Guten Morgen.

Ich frage mich bei Betrachtung solcher Beiträge wirklich, ob sich hier erwachsende Menschen mit Verstand unterhalten.?

Was genau bezwecken denn solche aggressiven Komentare?
Fühle mich irgendwie in eine radikalisierende Ecke gerutscht..zumal diese Hassbeiträge noch von einem Admin des Forums kommen.
Unfassbar!

Man bemängelt fehlendes Verständnis anderer Institutionen für eigene Interessen & zeigt selbst nicht den geringsten Ansatz dafür!
„Schreit“ stattdessen lauthals rot markierte Parolen ins Forum...

Von Diskussionen mit solchen Tendenzen distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich! Niveauloser geht nicht.

(Screenshot)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Hier der noch Link zur Eingabe des NABU, damit sich jeder selber ein Bild machen kann, wie irre die sind (auch das Angeln auf Wels und Döbel als gefährdete Arten soll übrigens neben dem Angeln auf Salmoniden verboten werden, ebenso Karpfenbesatz..)
https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/...men/2015/bifo-stellungnahme-nabu-20151124.pdf

Und die Stellungnahme von Jürgen Töllner, Vorsitzender Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland, der inhaltlich fast das gleiche schreibt wie ich:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/edelfisch-sorgt-fuer-verstimmung-id12305966.html

Und wer, wie NABU-Präsi Tschimpke, Angler und das Angeln diffamiert, soll sich nicht wundern, wenn man seine anglerfeindliche Organisation auch als das bezeichnet, was sie ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nabu will Salmoniden unter Schutz stellen*

Und dazu noch ein Video - Glartegscht (für Nichtschwaben: Klartext) - NABU spinnt....:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1076851562357399/


----------

